# "Wall" or "shelf" layouts? Help me understand the terminology.



## Nozomi700 (Sep 4, 2017)

Can someone help this newbie understand the terminology used for a "wall" or "shelf" layout? I'd like to look at layouts where the track circles the room, perhaps with a staging area. I can't seem to find consolidated results when searching under these terms. I'm guessing I'm missing the mark and using the wrong terms.

Please advise. 
Thanks!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

To me, "wall" means around several sides of a room, and "shelf" means just one side of a room. But that may just be my definition.

Have you looked through these two threads?

A Collection of Track Plans
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818

The Layouts of Forum Members
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66578

There are also lots of track plans posted on the SCARM web site
http://www.scarm.info/index.php


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't think the term "wall layout" is used very much. Mostly by necessity, I think many large layouts would be classified as wall layouts since you have to have room to walk around within them. I would recommend that you search based on your room size, rather than using the term "wall".

Mark


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe you are referring to an "around the wall" layout. That would be a layout where the benchwork is up against the wall and only a couple feet deep for accessability.
A shelf layout may be similar to an around the wall layout but may be more limited in depth and overall size.
The more familiar layout that uses a 4X8 sheet of plywood limits the radius of curves and length of track run, plus it actually takes up more space in a room than a shelf or around the wall layout.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Around the walls really means using all four in a room, and usually means crafting an access through a door so that the trains can still run across the entrance to the room. Some have stairs leading up to the center of the room so that the trains run on unbroken layout surfaces.

A bench means something free-standing. Think of a ping-pong table arrangement on legs or sawhorse. They're surprisingly common. The problem lies in making them too ambitiously large and finding out later that you can't reach into the middle of them to fix things.

A shelf means it uses one, two, or three walls, but doesn't provide a way to turn an entire train...usually. It's typically two feet deep, and requires backing trains that have just run with the engine leading to one of the ends.

There is a lot of variation, though, and some ingenious ways to do things that seem impossible because of the descriptor used to peg a layout configuration.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nozomi700 said:


> Can someone help this newbie understand the terminology used for a "wall" or "shelf" layout? I'd like to look at layouts where the track circles the room, perhaps with a staging area. I can't seem to find consolidated results when searching under these terms. I'm guessing I'm missing the mark and using the wrong terms.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thanks!



Right here in the Layout design forum you have two
'stickies' that show you the layouts of our members and
some layouts perhaps not yet built. There are several
room size layouts with tracks that follow the 4 walls.
The very first layout, in the Members thread, be it a poor drawing, is that very design. It is a DCC single track main that follows the walls but has 2 yards and several industry spurs.
The layout is designed for continuous running as well
as interesting switching.


Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think there is any standardized terminology for them.

I will say that "wall layout" seems to be outdated; most pubs I read talk about "shelf" or "around the room" designs.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> I don't think there is any standardized terminology for them.
> 
> I will say that "wall layout" seems to be outdated; most pubs I read talk about "shelf" or "around the room" designs.


Agreed. I've never really heard anyone use the term "wall layout" before.

The basic three types would be:

- table (middle of the room, freestanding)
- around the room (or basement...) (attached to the walls or fixed support structure, covers almost any sort of configuration other than...
- shelf (long and narrow, typically one or two walls in a straight line or L shape with no turn back loops and suited to industrial switching)


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cv_acr said:


> Agreed. I've never really heard anyone use the term "wall layout" before.
> 
> The basic three types would be:
> 
> ...


You might also add "Floor Layout". Kato UniTrack was developed for those Japanese living in a small space and who had to take down their layout often. Some are quite elaborate and impressive.
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

And the other type I suppose I left out would be garden; but I was thinking based on indoor layouts.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

heres mine: 

just ignore the horrible mess lol...

Havent had time to clean wit h work lately. 
just LOVE 12 hour shifts.


----------

